# Lizardmen musts



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting some Lizardmen can anyone tell me some "must haves" for their army?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Slann is the cream Magic Caster in the game, short of Special Characters (and even then, it's better than most).

Salamanders/Razordons - both have their merits. It's best to make your own choice on them.

Saurus - ranking up there as some of the best infantry in the game. Cold Blooded, and 2 S4 Attacks, with a base 3+ Save is pretty damn good going.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Slaan, mainly because the lore of heavens isn't very good, and I believe that's the only lore the non-Slaan casters can have. Skink chameleons are invaluable for hunting war machines. Saurus Warriors are a great core choice for your army, on par in power and survivability with Chaos Warriors (and better if you cast a buffing spell on them). Temple guard are also really good, especially for guarding your Slaan.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Lizardmen batallion

Slann mage priest

a box of temple guards so you can have 20 instead of 10

Skink priest

Some more skinks and maybe a couple kroxigors to defend them

and one of the 3 monsterous creatures, Stegadon, Razardon or Salamanders

you probably wont be using cold one cavalry that much so what ever you do dont get a saurus hero with a cold one, because cold ones altho improved this edition, are quite useless currently when you can field alot more saurus warriors for the price of them (380 is alot to spend on 8 guys with not much improvement besides 7 movement)


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

1. A Slaan with Lore of Life and the disciplines that let you know all spells and give u an extra dice. He is the most important part of any Lizard army. ( You could also give him the discipline that makes a caster within 24" ignore 6's if you're worried about those purple sons! Possibly a scroll of some sort, my favourite being the feedback scroll.)

2. A nice Temple Gaurd unit to put the Slaan in, stick him smack dab in the middle and BOOM!!! amazing unit. Giving them the banner that makes them cause terror can also be a nice little bonus.

3. Salamanders, with the way templates work now you can potentially cover the majority of a unit with just 1 of these guys, if you have 2 or 3 in a unit watch those horde units go bye-bye!!!

4. Razordons, not as good as Salamanders but for any game 2250+ I like to take them and I'll normally stick them infront of a Saurus unit for their stand and shoot ability.

5. Saurus and lots of them, these guys are the back bones of any good Lizardmen army, with your Slaan making them T8 they will become a great anvil that can also fight back pretty well. I normally run these 2x24 in 2000pts and 2x24 in 2500 but it's all up to you.

6. Chameleon Skink, these guys are great for war machine hunting and for picking off those mages that like to hide in the back field.

7. Skink Priests, I normally run one as a suicide skink. I'll make him a level 2, give him the plaque of tepok and hope that I roll one of the two big spells, and just use all dice leftover from the Slaans casting them go for the broke!!! If you intend to use him like this DO NOT PUT HIM IN A UNIT OF SAURUS!!!

So in my mind those are the ssentila parts of a Lizardmen army, my 2 cents.
:victory:


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

are stegadons any good?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No. Big "Shoot Me" targets without a Ward Save, reduced capability in Close Combat, and can't break units.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

If i were to get camelion skinks would anyone suggest putting Oxyotl with them?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No. Too expensive, as they're a cheap (ish) throwaway unit with no real use aside from hunting down MSU Low toughness Archers and War Machines. Oxyotl provides too little benefit.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

CardShark said:


> If i were to get camelion skinks would anyone suggest putting Oxyotl with them?


same as above, l now run 30 camelion skinks in my list but the main thing is l don't excpet any of them to come back alive so l would not put any heros in there.

if you don't like skinks you can use terradon riders but one of these two are a must have.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Saurus - ranking up there as some of the best infantry in the game. Cold Blooded, and 2 S4 Attacks, with a base 3+ Save is pretty damn good going.


Aren't they 4+ save (5+ scaly skin + shield)?

Phil


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

boreas said:


> Aren't they 4+ save (5+ scaly skin + shield)?
> 
> Phil


she is right its TG that have 3+ save

Edit: my bad he


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Actually, TG have 3+ save against shooting but 4+ save in CC (because they can't use their shield in CC anymore since they have to use the halberds)...

Phil


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

boreas said:


> Actually, TG have 3+ save against shooting but 4+ save in CC (because they can't use their shield in CC anymore since they have to use the halberds)...
> 
> Phil


nods in agreement......

I think another powerhouse unit is if you have the funding you should get 6 kroxigors because they can handel hits, buff them alot with your Slann and they will own every unit in there path, and since they have great reach, the 3 Kroxigors behind the front 3 get there 3 attacks without penalties only downfall is they have great weapons so they always attack last

EDIT: Nevermind about the great reach factor, Kroxigors can only do that if skinks are in front of them, however, I still think they are a good unit to have, I dont personally own any but I want to get some, because someone at my hobby shop owns with them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't they have Light Armour?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Don't they have Light Armour?


Temple guard have 5+ Scaly Skin, light armor adds up to 4+, shield gives 3+ against shooting.

Saurus just have 5+ Scaly Skin and shield.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My bad =) Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

is the kroxigar skink combo worth it or just kroxigar on their own?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> Slaan, mainly because the lore of heavens isn't very good, and I believe that's the only lore the non-Slaan casters can have. Skink chameleons are invaluable for hunting war machines. Saurus Warriors are a great core choice for your army, on par in power and survivability with Chaos Warriors (and better if you cast a buffing spell on them). Temple guard are also really good, especially for guarding your Slaan.


Lore of Heavens is actually pretty good, and makes for some nice supporting spells. Several priests with the Heavens signature spell can effectively shut down an opponent's shooting phase. You still definitely need a Slann as soon as the 25% lord allowance allows, though, for defensive magic, as well as a defense against magic and a bit more variety in your casting.



sybarite said:


> same as above, l now run 30 camelion skinks in my list but the main thing is l don't excpet any of them to come back alive so l would not put any heros in there.
> 
> if you don't like skinks you can use terradon riders but one of these two are a must have.


Chameleon skinks and terradons are pretty much interchangeable, but you need at least one. In the past I would have preferred terradons for their march-block value, but march blocking is so much harder to achieve these days that it's a moot point. Oxyotl costs way too much to lead a suicide unit.



Flindo said:


> I think another powerhouse unit is if you have the funding you should get 6 kroxigors because they can handel hits, buff them alot with your Slann and they will own every unit in there path, and since they have great reach, the 3 Kroxigors behind the front 3 get there 3 attacks without penalties only downfall is they have great weapons so they always attack last
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind about the great reach factor, Kroxigors can only do that if skinks are in front of them, however, I still think they are a good unit to have, I dont personally own any but I want to get some, because someone at my hobby shop owns with them.


Kroxigor are much better in a Cohort unit. That way they count toward your minimum core and don't get shot up. and as an aside, as per the FAQ, Kroxigor no longer have the Giant Reach rule. They simply make supporting attacks as monstrous creatures, meaning that now they can attack in combat, but cannot be targeted themselves.

Definitely take the Kroxiskink combo; I believe there's a saying about a collective being greater than the sum of their parts- They were clearly talking about Kroxiskinks.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Kroxigor are much better in a Cohort unit. That way they count toward your minimum core and don't get shot up. and as an aside, as per the FAQ, Kroxigor no longer have the Giant Reach rule. They simply make supporting attacks as monstrous creatures, meaning that now they can attack in combat, but cannot be targeted themselves.
> 
> Definitely take the Kroxiskink combo; I believe there's a saying about a collective being greater than the sum of their parts- They were clearly talking about Kroxiskinks.


I guess it all depends on how many skinks you have, I really think if you get a battleforce it is wise to buy at least another box of skinks. but as of right now I have only 12 so I would obviously field my Kroxigors as specail units.


----------



## Darkness007 (Sep 3, 2009)

Maybe I'm just dumb but I rather like the EOTG. Its got a 3+ AS and 5+ WS against those shooting attacks. Have it stand next to your TG + Slann (life) and heal it whenever it takes a wound. Its saves combined with T6 W5 is gonna make it hard to kill in one turn of shooting and you can heal it after every turn.
1. Start having your slann throw is weight around. Cause problems for the enemy by countering his spells, transferring your miscasts to his level 4, and making the units he's trying to kill unkillable. Hopefully he'll decide that his only chance is to take out the toad. Regenerating, 3+ AS, Regrowing TG with the sun standard of Chotec and the protent of warding aren't going to die to missile fire, so he's gonna charge his biggest, badest combat unit into your TG.
2. Charge EOTG into flank, use burning alignment, as many life buffs as you can get off, impact hits, priest attacks, stegadon attacks, and lots of S5 halberd attacks.
3. Make a combat reform to maximize frontage (he can't because he's engaged on two sides).
4. Slice into small pieces. Serves one general.

Of course, he may decide to charge your stegadon and deprive you of impact hits. However, your defences should hold for at least a turn, by which time his unit is engaged by your entire battleline... Its good to have friends.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The only real problem I see with the EotG is cannons. Those things will neuter the Engine in one shooting phase. It's fortunate that LM have good WM hunters, however.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

1 shot from a cannon means you have a S10 D3 wound (or mebbe D6) hit on the priest, each member of the crew and the steg... and those 2+ saves cant be taken. The steg might survive and you might have 1 crew left... but you would expect the priest to be dead and the engine crippled.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

1-Slann I dont evean want to explayn why! Just a must
2-saurus warriorsThe core of your army
3-skinks. I use them to shoot my opponent with poison, so I usually run them 15 and kill like 4-6 warriors of chaos.
4-Salamanders-flaming attacks 
5-TG-only if you want to put a slan there.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

steamius said:


> 1-Slann I dont evean want to explayn why! Just a must
> 2-saurus warriorsThe core of your army
> 3-skinks. I use them to shoot my opponent with poison, so I usually run them 15 and kill like 4-6 warriors of chaos.
> 4-Salamanders-flaming attacks
> 5-TG-only if you want to put a slan there.


This is a fairly good summary, except you missed one crucial element- War Machine Hunters. Skirmishers, Chameleons or Terradons. At least one of these. Preferably Skirmishers+ one of the other two. I have no idea how you're having 15 skinks kill 4-6 WoCs, unless that's over the course of a game, which case you're probably wasting them. They should be crippling those cannons which are the main threat to your battleline.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Darkness007 said:


> Maybe I'm just dumb but I rather like the EOTG.


Personally I have found that the EoTG may not be the best in an army, but it is by far the best use for a Stegadon if you want one in your army.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Flindo said:


> EDIT: Nevermind about the great reach factor


Kroxigors are monstrous infantry. Just like Ogres, a rank and file 3x3, all 9 get there attacks. Only the front 3 get to stomp.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

coke, I meant they kill 4-6 of them with poison blow pipes.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

arli if kroxigor are 3x3 then only 6 can attack and 3 stomp not all 9


----------

